# Marine shoots unarmed insurgent in head



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

If you have not yet read/heard this story you can view it here.
http://www.abc.net.au/lateline/content/ ... 245107.htm

I suspect that some of you may be expecting me to deride said Marine, and state that the harshest punishment should be inflicted upon said person for breaking internation laws of war. I will not state this however, I feel quite the opposite. It is my belief that under said conditions the Marine did what he saw as necissary to protect himself and his comrades. Being that unconventional tactics of war are being used, there will be such casualties, rightly or wrongly. I am disgusted that this man is even being put up for a trial. He did what was necissary, if anything he should get a pat on the back and a weeks rest.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Dang it MT.... I knew there was some common ground between us somewhere. :lol: It is too bad that it has to be on this issue.  I couldn't agree with you more on this, though. War is a pretty brutal business on a good day. From what I hear on what goes on over there, with the booby trapped bodies and such, I don't know how you can fault the guy.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

This subject kind of makes you think about how sheltered the American public can be. Some are upset that the footage was on TV,what do people think war is? A sporting match with a winner and a looser? I for one wnat to see more media coverage of the war, why is it we can't see the same footage as other countries? Why don't we have a tally on civilians being killed? Only our troops? Its becuse many think the American public is week and can't handle the truth. I think the American public is pathetically weak when it comes to this type of stuff. no it shouldn't be for kids to see, but there has to be some reality tied to it.
All of us here on this site know what will happen if you hunt deer with a full metal jacketed 223, there is a reason its illegal in ND. Now some folks are 1) shocked to see an insurgent is wounded on tv and he didn't die with the first shot. 2) There accusing a young Marine of war crimes without even knowing the whole story. I have not seen the footage do we even know if he was asking for mercy or asking to be finished off? I don't know? I hope this Marine didn't have plans of Running for President! :lol: 
And I really hope anyone accusing him isn't thinking of running for office. Thats not a joke!

I geuss according to some war is like a video game it doesn't really hurt anyone, as soon as you pull the trigger when the enemy is in the crosshairs they instantly die a painless death, and it only costs you left over change to play. Maybe wars should be fought with paintball guns and the loosing team should be kicked of the show! Wake up America its reality deal with it. This is not ment for most of you, but just in case there is a anti war, peace activist type who wants to blame the marine
for this instead of others , well then here you go there is my :2cents: 
TC


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Now ... think about this. A US Marine puts a bullet in the head of a terrorist, a terrorist he thought was playing dead. Just the day or two earlier this very same Marine lost a good friend to a booby-trapped body of a "dead" insurgent terrorist. Now that we know this, I'm prepared to give this Marine a pass. Good going, Marine. Now we see more outrage over what the Marine did than we see over the murder of this innocent, caring woman. * What's wrong with this picture?*


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

This same marine had been grazed in the face the previous day, amen TC, MT.


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

:beer: Agreed M Tiger


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Racer, We aggree on somethig! is the sun going to come up tomorrow?

Just curios, do you race? If so what do you race? or why the name?
TC


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

tail chaser said:


> This subject kind of makes you think about how sheltered the American public can be. Some are upset that the footage was on TV,what do people think war is? A sporting match with a winner and a looser? I for one wnat to see more media coverage of the war, why is it we can't see the same footage as other countries? Why don't we have a tally on civilians being killed? Only our troops? Its becuse many think the American public is week and can't handle the truth. I think the American public is pathetically weak when it comes to this type of stuff. no it shouldn't be for kids to see, but there has to be some reality tied to it.
> All of us here on this site know what will happen if you hunt deer with a full metal jacketed 223, there is a reason its illegal in ND. Now some folks are 1) shocked to see an insurgent is wounded on tv and he didn't die with the first shot. 2) There accusing a young Marine of war crimes without even knowing the whole story. I have not seen the footage do we even know if he was asking for mercy or asking to be finished off? I don't know? I hope this Marine didn't have plans of Running for President! :lol:
> And I really hope anyone accusing him isn't thinking of running for office. Thats not a joke!
> 
> ...


hey tail chaser .......we agree on something. :beer: i see you put your 2 cents up as a peace offering for calling me an old coot. i'll take that as down payment on the c note. hehehehe :wink:

pointer


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

I agree. Americans are to soft. We think this is all a game!

I read on CNN this mourning that 51 U.S. soldiers have been killed taking Falluja. Now don't get me wrong, it's really, really, sad that 51 of our boys have died. The thing is....we have killed over 1200 insurgents in direct combat.

Now, the LAST time i went over things, when you attempt to take a besieged city with infantry, your in for a LONG, HARD, fight. The simple fact that most of Falluja has been secured so quickly, and that our kill ratio is 24 times larger than the defenders (who ALWASE have the advantage in urban warfare) is a testament to the prowess of our soldiers.

This is the way war is. I don't want to sound cold, but its just the facts. YOU CAN'T FIGHT A WAR WITHOUGHT PEOPLE GETTING KILLED. That's just the way it is. Our conception of combat inspired by Hollywood and Video games is pathetically irrational


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Used to race the dakota, wissota street stock class, quit about 9 years ago, but looking to get back into it next summer. Looking for a car as we speak, had Bob Moody build my last one and if I can't find a good used one for the right price I might have him build another.


----------

